# Acute on Chronic pain?



## crz4art (Mar 13, 2013)

What ICD-9 codes would I use for Left Hip pain acute on Chronic?


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 13, 2013)

719.45


----------



## crz4art (Mar 17, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 17, 2013)

per coding guideline:
If the same condition is described as both acute (subacute) and chronic, and separate subentries exist in the Alphabetic Index at the same indentation level, code both and sequence the acute (subacute) code first.

you should use the 338.1x first the 338.2x second and then the site of the pain 719.45


----------



## drsunitha (Mar 18, 2013)

absolutely right answer by debra.


----------

